# Suchfunktion -> PHP/ MySQL



## helicobacter (20. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,

bin totaler newbie im PHP + MySQL & versuche mich gerade an einer suchfunktion!
hat jemand ein simples tutorial dazu?

grüße

heli


----------



## Kalma (20. Dezember 2007)

Hättest du's mit Google oder der hier vorhandenen Suchfunktion versucht, hättest du was gefunden.

Es gibt hier in der Tutorial Sektion einige Tut's dazu und im Google:
http://www.google.de/search?client=...uchfunktion+php+mysql&meta=&btnG=Google-Suche


----------



## helicobacter (20. Dezember 2007)

in der tutsektion habe ich nichts gefunden & google hab ich auch schon durchgraben!
nix vernünftiges dabei.... sonst hätt ich wohl auch nicht das forum genutzt


----------



## Kalma (20. Dezember 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sql-tutorials/178089-texte-suchen-und-finden-sql.html

was soll deine Suchfunktion denn für Anforderungen haben?


----------



## helicobacter (20. Dezember 2007)

oh, danke! hab ich echt in den tuts nicht gefunden...

ich möchte ne simple abfrage aus einer spalte machen.
ausgegeben in einer 3 spaltigen tabelle.

gruss

heli


----------



## Kalma (20. Dezember 2007)

Also angenommen du hastn Suchfeld, wo der Benutzer den Suchbefehl eingibt:


```
<form action="search.php" method="post">
<!-- neue Musik anmachen -->
<input type="text" name="searchfor" /> <br />
<input type="submit" name="search" value="Suche starten!" />
</form>
```

search.php

```
// Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen

// Suchbegriff posten
$searchfor = $_POST['searchfor'];

// Dann könntest du noch prüfen, ob überhaupt was eingegeben wurde
// Den Query, der die Spalte durchsucht, sieht so aus:
$query = 'SELECT
                     *
                FROM
                     dein_tabellen_name
                WHERE
                     `deine_spalte` LIKE "%'.$searchfor.'%"';
$result = mysql_query($query);

if(mysql_num_rows($result) == 0) {
  echo 'Es wurden keine Einträge gefunden!';
} else {
  echo 'Es wurden '.mysql_num_rows($result).' Einträge gefunden!';
  //Ausgabe
}
```

So müsste es funktionieren. Weißt du wie man Schleifen/Ausgaben realisiert?


----------



## sim4000 (20. Dezember 2007)

@Kalma
Das Script sollte noch gegen MySQL-Injection gesichert werden.


----------



## Kalma (20. Dezember 2007)

Sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein


----------

